# Betta and Myst. snail living together



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I got a nice gold mystery snail today from petsmart. I plan on placing it with my 5.5 gal which also has a betta.

I read that myst. snails do not like salt, but isn't aquarium salt a requirement for good betta care? How can you add salt to the aquarium BUT not disturb the snail? (sorry if this is a dumb question)

Thank you once again,


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

You will be ok without adding any salt. If you have to just take out the snail. If the betta was in there first, it may become territorial.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

bettas do not need salt unless they are sick. you should not use salt all the time as it will cause the parasites that don't like it to become resistant to its effects. 

salt should only be used for brackish tanks, or for treating illness like ick.


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

I appreciate the responses.
Yeah, I was cautious about the bacterial-resistance aspect of adding salt.
I guess seeing if the mystery snail and betta get along is simple trial/error. But if worst goes worst, I will surely separate them


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Most bettas and mystery snails do very well together. Your betta may be curious at first with those wavy antenna. But if he happens to bite one off, it will grow back. 

Since the snail is not a 'swimmer' and doesn't qualify as something to take over territory, bettas usually ignore them after the initial inspection and probable taste.


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks guys for your responses.
The mystery snail and betta are getting along fine actually. It was soo amazing watching the curious betta look at this new introduction to the aquarium!!! It was just amazing; inspecting the snails every move.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

yeah thats what my betta did to the snial i got. but the betta nipped at the snail and harrassed him for a couple of days, but all is fine now


----------

